# IT'S FUCKING HAPPENING



## AlanJohn (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Qtis (May 7, 2014)

Now all the Pokétards can be alpha and shit


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2014)

vyuvqflyuq3DIQfFI*lfgy6i8qdfgyijlqFkivgyilGVFI8KDFUVGVHATYHGANBCSUKj,hv 
im so fucking happy


----------



## GameWinner (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Flame (May 7, 2014)




----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Flame (May 8, 2014)

...

















...






















..


----------



## GameWinner (May 8, 2014)

We can finally put an end to it.
Hoenn is finally confirmed.


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> We can finally put an end to it.
> Hoenn is finally confirmed.


 
what are you saying? we going to have a game set in Hoenn? with trumpets? and diving?








the topic of Hoenn being confirmed!


































.....




















.....


----------



## GameWinner (May 8, 2014)

From KnowYourMeme:


----------



## BrightNeko (May 8, 2014)

the hoenn community is fucking terrifying ._. jesus


----------



## Veho (May 8, 2014)

I keep misreading that as Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha _Satire_.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2014)

I almost sh*t my pants when I read the front page past... laughing! Dramatic storyline? Oh, my sides, Pokemon has no story!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I almost sh*t my pants when I read the front page past... laughing! Dramatic storyline? Oh, my sides, Pokemon has no story!


----------



## Veho (May 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Pokemon has no story!


Automatically making it better than any JRPG _with_ a story.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> *Snip!*


Not even mildly intimidated. ;O;


Veho said:


> Automatically making it better than any JRPG _with_ a story.


If you can even consider a game with no character development an RPG at all, JRPG or any other kind. ;O;


----------



## Dartz150 (May 8, 2014)

....



....



....



....



....


....



HUUURRRRN CONFURRRMD I WONT BE TIRED OF SCREAMING IT!!!


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I almost sh*t my pants when I read the front page past... laughing! Dramatic storyline? Oh, my sides, Pokemon has no story!


 

Im sorry i cant hear you over the sound of the trumpets..


"blahala blahala blah $ony $ony blahala blahala blahala 4 life blahala blahala "




seriously someone turn down the trumpets



why is the trumpets so load?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2014)

I don't think it's trumpets, it might be a tumor, you should get yourself checked up.


----------



## Gahars (May 8, 2014)

I don't understand.

I think that's a good thing.


----------



## GameWinner (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Flame (May 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't think it's trumpets, it might be a tumor, you should get yourself checked up.


----------



## VashTS (May 8, 2014)

im still playing pokemon blue! I haven't caught them all yet.

oh and is it dumped yet? :<


----------



## GameWinner (May 8, 2014)

VashTS said:


> im still playing pokemon blue! I haven't caught them all yet.
> 
> oh and is it dumped yet? :<


 
Skip Red/Blue/Yellow/Gold/Silver/Crystal and play FireRed/LeafGreen/HeartGold/SoulSilver. (yeah I said it)


----------



## VashTS (May 8, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Skip Red/Blue/Yellow/Gold/Silver/Crystal and play FireRed/LeafGreen/HeartGold/SoulSilver. (yeah I said it)


 

Blue is the best.


----------



## Qtis (May 8, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Skip Red/Blue/Yellow/Gold/Silver/Crystal and play FireRed/LeafGreen/HeartGold/SoulSilver. (yeah I said it)


 
Yellow masterrace reporting in!


----------



## GameWinner (May 8, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Yellow masterrace reporting in!


Yellow was my first Pokemon game but would I ever go back to it? NO!


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Yellow masterrace reporting in!


 
i see what you did there


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2014)

Flame said:


> i see what you did there


I don't wanna scare you man, but my first Pokemon game was Yellow...

...and my second one was _Red_.


----------



## Gahars (May 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't wanna scare you man, but my first Pokemon game was Yellow...
> 
> ...and my second one was _Red_.


 

Red and Yellow?

Dirty fellow.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't wanna scare you man, but my first Pokemon game was Yellow...
> 
> ...and my second one was _Red_.


 
You killed Pikachu for being an annoying... pikachu... so your game turned red because of the blood?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> You killed Pikachu for being an annoying... pikachu... so your game turned red because of the blood?


No. I liked Pikachu plus this version was superior to Red and Blue so I grabbed it while my friend bought Blue because he really liked Blastoise and back then we didn't know that Red and Blue have the same starters. Seeing that neither of us could Catch'em All... I double-dipped and bought the Red version as well. I played the Yellow one until the game clock reached its maximum value, I played Red for 165-odd hours, meaning until full completion, caught all of the Pokemon from both version, did the Mew glitch which I found out about from a magazine and after a long period of trading we were both happy owners of 151 Pokemon.

...yes, I was a Pokemon fan AKA tard before all of you Poketards were twinkles in your fathers' eyes. _I bought two almost identical gaems to Catch'em All! ;O;_


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 9, 2014)

I bought five of technically the same game just for collection purposes



'cause you can't even trade between english and japanese versions of the gen 1/2 games lel


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 9, 2014)

So, is there something special with the hoenn pokemon game's? ...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## BrightNeko (May 9, 2014)

CrimzonEyed said:


> So, is there something special with the hoenn pokemon game's? ...


I think it is because Hoenn marks a clear separation of the games that came before it. Aside from not letting you trade from those games the gen 3 games showed a clear difference from gen 2 and 1. The games trying their darnedest to feature varied locations from volcano rims, soot covered towns, beach towns, towns floating on water, mountains, deserts, etc. Push the music out of the standard bleeps and bloops of the GB and GBC to more horn based songs. Which is why everyone is saying return of the trumpets as well, it was a real stand out thing to hear it on a handheld back then. I recommend looking up a few songs to just compare, their the usual pokemon affair but the difference is still cool.

Besides from cosmetics, and sound, the story of the games actually changed a little depending on the version. :/ a very small change but eh it might hold sway for some who thought it was cool their friends were fighting the opposite team, which they got help from in their game. The games also added abilities for mons, pokemon contest which were the first side objective to gyms if you don't count gambling, battle frontier, console support for something other than playing on a giant screen, and areas meant for events only (e-reader support).

Really gamefreak could have done more with the whole split team thing  but faction based pokemon may have been to much.


----------



## GameWinner (May 9, 2014)

Would be better if someone replaced Iwata with Masuda but whatever.


----------



## Qtis (May 9, 2014)

Trumpets suck. We need more saxophones!


----------



## chavosaur (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 9, 2014)

The Fuckening.


----------



## ResleyZ (May 10, 2014)




----------



## FailName (May 10, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> ludicolo


The party god needs to commit more private property damage and have more female followers.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Flame (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Qtis (May 11, 2014)

Something, something, Pokémon, something, something


----------



## Ozito (May 11, 2014)

I guess it's safe to say that game freak is never going to develop a different game.

Like for example, another drill dozer or some new interesting ip.


----------



## Reecey (May 11, 2014)

I don't get it whats a Homo all about??? Whats the fascination in being a homo lover, its funny though.


----------



## Flame (May 13, 2014)




----------



## R4Liam (May 18, 2014)

This thread just makes me happy


----------



## Arras (May 18, 2014)

reece71079 said:


> I don't get it whats a Homo all about??? Whats the fascination in being a homo lover, its funny though.


No, you're misreading it. It's Hoenn and it's CONFIRMED.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (May 19, 2014)

People who make these types of meme's have a fucking issue.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 20, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> People who make these types of meme's have a fucking issue.



What about regular issues huh? I bet you never thought about those!


----------



## GameWinner (May 20, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> People who make these types of meme's have a fucking issue.


Get on the hype train.


----------



## Flame (May 21, 2014)




----------



## GameWinner (May 21, 2014)

3D 3D 3D 3D 3D 3D 3D 3D 3D~
Dun dun da dun~
HOENN 3D!


----------

